# Spokane Rv Show



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm going to go to the Spokane RV show this weekend. Anyone else? I want to see if there something I need to spend my money on. CamperAndy?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vdub - I may try to get there on the 20th but I have a full weekend of Hockey with my boys Bantam team. We have a tournament down in Tri-Cities and it starts at 6:00 on Friday.

Give everything a good look over and report back and if you find a Keystone rep see how close his answers come to the ones that were reported from the Tampa show.

Have fun and dont spend too much.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll let you know later in the week, all depends on this crazy weather. My wife is currently stuck in Portland and going to try to get through the freezing rain to get home. If I can confirm some of the toy haulers I've considering will be at the show we'll probably come on up.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Right now it looks like we are going over Saturday, still not sure when we'll leave town, but we probably won't be there until around 12-1:00 PM.

We looked at the Keystone Raptor yesterday, dealer got us in during the initial PDI as the unit just arrived. Holy Cow its huge, but it's also very a very nice unit. I think I could park my Outback inside though.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I went to the show yesterday.

Lots of stuff to look at but only a couple of Outbacks. I did not see anything that would make me think I need to trade in my 5 month out 28rss. So no panic there.

For Y-Guy Lots of Toy Haulers to look at. The Raptor is there also, an enormous beast. I have a friend who owns one and has had some problems but they may have been self inflicted to some degree. He uses it when he goes elk hunting and camps in the most out of the way places.

If you look at one seriously check the front support legs and how they are welded in place. My friend had both of the legs partially collapse due to weld failure.

I could only spend 3 hours there but there is enough to look at that you could easily spend 8 or 10 hours.

Have fun.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I am going Saturday as well. Want to meet up for lunch at their burger stand?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up CamperAndy. I was debating about going, only the guys at Blue Crick knew what campers they were taking to the show. I called 4 others and got the run around when I asked if they were taking any toy haulers or not. During my walk around yesterday I was impressed what the PDI guy was doing to the unit, I asked him about a couple of issues and he was very honest, but also stated that Keystone took care of the issues and they hadn't seen them since. Do you know which one your friend has? Does it have the double slides? They have a 36, 35 and 33 (though they are all about 38'). Do you know what he's towing with? Single or Dually?

vdub, I'll PM you with my cell phone, we can give each other a ring and I'll let you know our schedule once we take off. I don't want to hold you back, and since our son has his sleep over Friday night I am clueless as to if we'll get out at 9AM or 11AM.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

He told me it was 38 foot long but if the 3 different models are all about 38' that doesn't help me figure out which one he has. I do know that the one at the show is the same model that my friend owns.

He has towed it with both a F-350 and a Ram 3500. Both are duelies.

Don't spend too much at the show.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, Y-guy and I met at the RV show. Got to meet each other and DW's as well. We went fairly early and he came fairly late, so our overlap time was only about a half hour, but we had a good time.

Found the rig I'll probably get next, but it won't be for a couple years, maybe longer. 36' Montana with 4 slides. The living room is in the back and it's a real living room complete with fireplace. Has french doors that seperate it from the rest of the rig. Really nice. $55k I believe. It'll probably require an F-450.

Called dak while I was looking around at the 21RS. I can see why you guys that have them really like'm. Real nice family rig.


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

vdub said:


> Called dak while I was looking around at the 21RS. I can see why you guys that have them really like'm. Real nice family rig.
> [snapback]22052[/snapback]​


You didn't happen to put a substantial down payment on that 21rs for me did you?

I still haven't seen a 23rs. Did they have one there? If so, what's your input since you know me and my family? I'm still leaning towards the 21.

dak


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

They didn't have a 23rs, but I looked at the floor plan for it and compared to the 21rs. Looks to me that the only thing you'd get with the 23rs is 2 extra feet and a "queen bottom bunk". Maybe an extra cabinet too. The queen bunk would probably only encourage extra people to go camping with you -- not sure I'd want that.

The 23RS is roughly 3' longer and weighs an additional 370 pounds. I think you'd have to have a specific need in mind in order to go with the 23rs. If additional space was really needed, then the 25rs-s might be a better choice. But it's hard to say because everyone has specific needs, towing capabilities, etc.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 8, 2005)

The differences between the 21RS and 23RS are limited to the front bed area. Everything from the bathroom to the rear of the trailers are identical.

The 21RS has twin 28" bunks in front for a total of 4 dedicated sleeping postions. The bottom bunk is hinged and swings up to allow cargo to be stored through the side "bicycle door" directly onto the floor below the bunk. Therefore the "outside storge" is actually inside the trailer. When facing the front bunks, there is a narrow ward on the right for hanging clothes with a separate storage door below. There is an open storage area that runs the length of the bottom bunk with a mesh net used to hold miscellaneous things. It is horizontally narrow but vertically fairly deep. There is no storage beside the top bunk.

The 23RS is 2' 10" longer than the 21RS (hitch ball to bumper) and weighs 370 lbs more. The front beds in the 23RS consist of a 72" x 60" queen w/spring mattress identical to the one on the rear slide, and a 28" bunk above. The 28" bunk is somewhat more "cramped" than usual because the front trailer wall slopes inwards thereby reducing the amount of space available for sleeping. But arguably, this does mean the 23RS has 5 dedicated sleeping postions.

There is considerably more storage in the 23RS, which is not surprising since the trailer is almost 3 feet longer. The ward cabinet is essentially identical to that of the 21RS from what I could tell, with a narrow ward on the right with a separate storage door on the bottom. But the 23RS also has a small night stand beside the queen bed with a cabinet above, and a large storage bay below a portion of the front queen bed. The remainer of the queen bed sits over the outside storage pass-though that is typically used in many Outbacks.

Personally, I prefer the 23RS for the dual queen beds and the fact that the outside storage is, well, outside! I just don't like the idea of dirt getting inside the living area of the 21RS from all the nasty stuff I'd toss into the storage area, but I'm sure there are tricks to prevent that too. If the 23RS (or the 21RS for that matter) only had a sofa/dinette slide it would be a perfect trailer - although I recognize that a side slide would impossible to design in a short trailer like this.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It was great to meet you and your DW! We looked around at most all of the toy haulers and a few of the Outbacks. Didn't get out of there until after 5. Got down to negotiating with the guys at Blue Crick RV about the Raptor 3612, alas their "special" show pricing wasn't that great. Good thing is we're in no mad rush, and we still have plenty of options to consider between the various units if we decide to move up to a toy hauler.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't know about down in your area, but up this way, I have seen a lot of the hunters put an 8' wide platform over the top of their pickup. They carry to quads on the platform. The put ramps up and just drive the things up there. Looks kind of scarey to me, but I see quite a few of them.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

i thought about the platforms too. But to be honest going up that high makes me a bit nervous. One of my neighbors told me how his dad flipped his quad going up into the bed of his truck. I am very cautious when I put mine in, but going up even steeper just gives me the willies. Plus in our case it wouldn't solve the problem of what to do with our youth quads.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap! I don't think I would want to run my quad that high either (actually I don't have a quad). I haven't really looked, but I suspect that some of those guys who have their quads on a platform also have broken rear windows.


----------

